# The Rats- Echo, Skye, and Murdock



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't come on here much, but I decided to start being more active. I think I might have done a thread like this before, but Murdock was not in the picture yet, so he deserves a proper welcome.
Echo and Skye came to me from a breeder last October. They will be 1 year old this September.
I got Murdock in March. He is around the same age as the girls, according to the rescue. He came from North Star rescue (one of the Hoarders rats), flown all the way from CA to Cleveland. He is neutered and can't complain since he gets to have two lovely ladies around him 
Without further ado, the rats!

Echo:



























Skye:



















Murdock:



















Group shot:


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

What adorable rats. The first pic of Echo is just <3 <3. And that photo of Skye in the flowers is really cool, it looks like it should be on a calendar . I bet Murdock will be a very happy man with them.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Lovely rats! It's so great you can have them roam outside! I can't. We have cats everywhere


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

wow! Such beautiful rats


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous pics, I love the group shot with Skye standing up like "what mom?"


----------



## LoveLivid (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful rats and spectacular shots


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, your ratties are so gorgeous. I love Echo's markings.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Such cuties! I absolutely love dumbos and can't wait to get a couple of girls  I'm glad your man is enjoying his lovely ladies!


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, your rats are a gorgeous group! Totally love that group shot and their expressions <3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What great pics, I love the licky pic.

Did North Star rescue fly him out for you or did you have to pay? That's a long way, since I am in NY I never assumed you could ship a rat so far.


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

Love your group shot....It's like skye is saying "Go forth my rat minons!" lol


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh god love the little rat tongue!


----------



## mamatank (Jul 9, 2011)

beautiful ratties!! i love the photo of echo in the tree  i bet that was fun!


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL* (Feb 10, 2010)

Darling babies!


----------

